# herunterfahren: kann / nicht unmounten

## FrancisA

Beim herunterfahren kommt jetzt (seit kurzem)

```

unmount: / is busy

...

Give root password for maintainance

or type control D to continue

```

Es verschwindet nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder aber eigenartig ist das trotzdem.

----------

## Terrere

Hi

sys-apps/openrc

das ist nicht stable, hast wohl nicht am laufen, aber da gaebe es die moeglichkeit, den

shutdown zu logen. /etc/rc.conf

rc_logger="YES"

Ob Gentoo stable auch log't, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich wuerd mal laufende Dienste stoppen, die beenden sich ja schnell, oder

es gibt ne Fehlermeldung.

In den run level 1 wechseln, umount -a versuchen.

Ansonsten, in dem stopscript ein

lsof > /root/fasttot.txt

einfuegen, solange /usr/bin noch eingehaengt ist.

Kreativer bin ich grad nicht.

----------

## FrancisA

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> sys-apps/openrc
> 
> 

 

Hallo Terrere, ahmm das sagt mir nichts

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das ist nicht stable, hast wohl nicht am laufen, aber da gaebe es die moeglichkeit, den
> 
> shutdown zu logen. /etc/rc.conf
> ...

 

Das werde ich am Abend probieren.

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ob Gentoo stable auch log't, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Ich wuerd mal laufende Dienste stoppen, die beenden sich ja schnell, oder
> ...

 

Muss ich nochmals nachfragen: Wie geht das?

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten, in dem stopscript ein
> 
> 

 

Wieder meine Frage: wo ist das einzugeben?

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lsof > /root/fasttot.txt
> 
> einfuegen, solange /usr/bin noch eingehaengt ist.
> ...

 

Danke für die Tips!

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Nun bin ich etwas wacher, das mit dem shutdown loggen, bringt ja eh nix.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wird ja nix mehr in Logs geschrieben, also vergessen, sry.

Runlevel wechseln, das macht root, zur Console CTRL-ALT-F1, und

```

init 1 

```

eingeben, wird aber auch nichts nuetzliches bringen, mit init 3, kommst 

wieder in den Runlevel 3.              

Bleibt noch mein kreativer lsof Versuch. In der Datei   

```

/etc/init.d/halt.sh

```

Dort mal den einzeiler i-wo einfuegen, solange /usr noch gemountet ist.

lsof > /root/fasttot.txt 

Die Datei gibt vielleicht etwas Einblick. Hoffnung aber auch gering.

hehe, sry, das ganze sieht i-wie aus, als stochere ich panisch im dunkeln rum  :Smile: 

----------

## FrancisA

Ja, danke, vielleicht sollte ich auch nochmals genau hereinposten, was er beim shutdown genau hinschreibt. ich habe einfach den Bildschirm abfotographiert. Da gibts ja eine Option, die alle bootmeldungen mit prokolliert, gibts das auch für shutdown?

----------

## Terrere

Ich denk, das dein "is busy" dann kommt, wen er fast zum Schluss

dein Wurzelverzeichnis readonly remounten zu versucht.

In diesem Augenblick, hat er alle mountpoints schon ausgehaengt,

von daher, bringt normales loggen nichts mehr.

Ich gebs zu, Latein hier zu ende, obwohl es intressant ist. Wen

selber zu ner Loesung kommst, oder so, schreibs bitte rein.

Wen als root eben selber 

init 1

enterst, wird wahrscheinlich der "busy" Fehler nicht kommen.?

----------

